# A Nightmare on Elm Street



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jul 22, 2009)

Trailer

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B-tSvrkKx2Y[/YOUTUBE]

Cast

Jackie Earle Haley ...  Freddy Krueger 
Rooney Mara ...  Nancy Thompson 
Kyle Gallner ...  Quentin 
Katie Cassidy ...  Kris 
Thomas Dekker ...  Jesse 
Kellan Lutz ...  Dean 
Clancy Brown ...  Alan 
Connie Britton ...  Marge Thompson 
Charles E Tiedje ...  Officer Delaney 
Andrew Fiscella ...  Acor 
Anna Hagopian ...  Jesse's Mother

================================================
[NEWS ARTICLES]
================================================

A NIGHTMARE ON ELM STREET: SET VISIT

Link

AINTITCOOLNEWS DRIVES BY THE DREAMWALKER

Link


----------



## Mister B (Jul 22, 2009)

The only thing worth mentioning is that the guy who played Rorschach in Watchmen is in there, and it will suck, like most remakes, sad to say.


----------



## Roy (Jul 22, 2009)

Mister B said:


> The only thing worth mentioning is that the guy who played Rorschach in Watchmen is in there, and it will suck, like most remakes, sad to say.



This

I'm sure he's gonna be awesome, just the rest of the movie will suck.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jul 22, 2009)

KATIE FUCKING CASSIDY

IT CAN'T GO WRONG


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jul 22, 2009)

Darth Toua Approves of New Freddy and as a News Bonus just for you
Jackie Earle Haley is in contract for 3 films


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 22, 2009)

It could be great. . . or it could suck.

I hope it's the former.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jul 22, 2009)

Well Comic Book Guy we will all be able to pass JUDGEMENT on the new: A NIGHTMARE ON ELM STREET Film in APRIL 2010


----------



## Ripcat (Jul 23, 2009)

It's gonna suck sadly


----------



## Prowler (Jul 23, 2009)

*New Movies always suck, and remakes suck even harder. *


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 23, 2009)

I'm not sure what will suck more: this, or the WoW movie.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 23, 2009)

Prowler said:


> *New Movies always suck, and remakes suck even harder. *



Remakes can be good, though.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jul 23, 2009)

Remakes can be good yes, when they take the source material and expand upon it and give it a different perspective.

I've seen good remakes and bad remakes

The Good

The Texas Chainsaw Massacre
The Lord of the Rings

The Bad

The Omen


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 23, 2009)

Love Nightmare on elm street, gonna see this


----------



## Chee (Jul 23, 2009)

This has the chance to be good or bad.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 23, 2009)

Chee said:


> This has the chance to be good or bad.


 You've just described almost every move ever made.

Almost. DBE never had a chance to be good.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 23, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You've just described almost every move ever made.
> 
> Almost. DBE never had a chance to be good.



dragonball z didn't stand a chance:ho


----------



## Bear Walken (Jul 23, 2009)

> Jackie Earle Haley ... Freddy Krueger



Awesome choice. The choice in director is a joke though. Movie will fail like the other remakes (Friday the13th and Halloween) though. The only dude left is Pinhead.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 23, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You've just described almost every move ever made.
> 
> Almost. DBE never had a chance to be good.



And virtually every fighting game, period.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 23, 2009)

Who's directing this now?

Im presuming it will be like the Friday the 13th and Halloween remakes...serviceable slashers.


----------



## Bear Walken (Jul 23, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> Who's directing this now?
> 
> Im presuming it will be like the Friday the 13th and Halloween remakes...serviceable slashers.



Samuel Bayer, whose resume is mostly made up of music videos and commercials. See, even the studios know this will be shit. So why bother trying to hire a credible director.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 23, 2009)

You do realize that the guy who directed "Seven" started out that way as well.......


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 23, 2009)

As long as they get Dean Winchester in the movie I'll watch it.


Oh, wait, I just saw the name "Dean" and automatically assumed the most awesome possibility. It's just some asshole named Dean.


----------



## Katamai (Jul 23, 2009)

Nooo they can't remake this! The first one had Johnny Depp! 21 Jumpstreet Johnny Depp!


----------



## Kusogitsune (Jul 24, 2009)

Bear Walken said:


> Awesome choice. The choice in director is a joke though. Movie will fail like the other remakes (Friday the13th and Halloween) though. The only dude left is Pinhead.



We still got Chuckie.


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 24, 2009)

I am a big fan of Freddy, and I can only hope it will be good, but I doubt it. It's hard to imagine someone else as Freddy after so long.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jul 29, 2009)

Freddy's Journal March 6th 1995

Found corpse of teen in gymn today claw marks across chest


----------



## MajorThor (Jul 30, 2009)

WTB: ROBERT ENGLUND.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 30, 2009)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> Freddy's Journal March 6th 1995
> 
> Found corpse of teen in gymn today claw marks across chest



Why would Freddy find a corpse he'd be responsible?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 30, 2009)

Split personalities? Amnesia?

Maybe it'll be Memento starring Freddy Krueger.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 30, 2009)

It's going to be so weird seeing someone else as Freddy, as the original just made the role his own. 

Looks like all that's left in terms of remakes is Hellraiser.


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 30, 2009)

It will also be wierd to see Freddy without his dark humor. It was always something I enjoyed about his character.

Stiil, I'm interested. I hope they don't mess it up.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Sep 29, 2009)

Trailers Out chech OP


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 29, 2009)

I kind of like the trailer. At times, it seems to be doing its own thing, other times, it copies the original(some shots are identical).

Not sure if I like the idea of a Freddy prologue though.....


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Sep 29, 2009)

I guess we'll find out in April if its a strong film or not


----------



## Bart (Sep 29, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> It will also be wierd to see Freddy without his dark humor. It was always something I enjoyed about his character.



Precisely, Narcissus


----------



## slayaddict (Sep 29, 2009)

they cant remake it theyll ruin a legend


----------



## Roy (Sep 29, 2009)

I wonder when they'll release some screens of Jackie in costume.


----------



## Slumdog (Sep 29, 2009)

This should be interesting, always been a fan of Freddy.


----------



## Federer (Sep 29, 2009)

Michael Bay is producing it. It will suck.


----------



## narutorulez (Sep 29, 2009)

I do think this will suck, not only because michael bay is the producer but also because not casting Robert Englund as Freddy will ruin it because it's the same thing as casting someone else than bruce willis as John Mcclane in Die hard or having casting some other people than Mel Gibson &  Danny Glover in Lethal weapon.

martialhorror, what did you think about the Halloween remake? hopefully they wont do it like that one, with half the movie being a prequel.



			
				Hellrasinbrasin said:
			
		

> Freddy's Journal March 6th 1995
> 
> Found corpse of teen in gymn today claw marks across chest



well look at the trailer where Freddy says he didnt do anything. I suppose it will go down like this 
*Spoiler*: __ 



They assume Freddy killed those children but he was innocent so now he will take revenge, yeah real orignial idea guys!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 29, 2009)

Sounds like they'll really, royally fuck it up.


----------



## Narcissus (Sep 29, 2009)

More than likely, yes, they will fuck it up. It's hard to do a remake of a classic and do it well. From the small shot they gave, I already don't like how they made Freddy's face look. But I still plan to reserve judgement for now.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 29, 2009)

It's only hard if you're an idiot and think production value means throwing in a lot of random ass and titties and CGI, and then you take a shit on a newspaper and the story is whatever didn't get browned out.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 29, 2009)

Narutorulez: Or, Freddy is lying, trying to save his own ass.

I actually think Bay producing isn't a bad movie. His remakes are better than most(TCM and F13 had their merits...)


----------



## Roy (Sep 29, 2009)

Trailer.

Sony PS3 Discussion Thread of Waggling yo' shit in front of Sheva and Sackboys


----------



## narutorulez (Sep 29, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> Narutorulez: Or, Freddy is lying, trying to save his own ass.
> 
> I actually think Bay producing isn't a bad movie. His remakes are better than most(TCM and F13 had their merits...)



Cant really see Freddy as a liar really. Well not the Freddy we used to know, he would just make some really dark joke and then probably laugh.


I will agree with TCM, that remake was really done well but the F13 was so-so


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 29, 2009)

narutorulez said:


> Cant really see Freddy as a liar really. Well not the Freddy we used to know, he would just make some really dark joke and then probably laugh.
> 
> 
> I will agree with TCM, that remake was really done well but the F13 was so-so



I'm sure Freddy claimed he was innocent in the original. Otherwise, he probably wouldn't have been released on a technical issue if he admitted to doing so. If somehow he did confess, but was released, they wouldn't relocated him.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 29, 2009)

It looks exactly like the first one, scene to scene the same ffs>_>

I forgot did they explain why he gets a free pass from hell?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 30, 2009)

Roy said:


> Trailer.
> 
> Possible changes to...



Don't like his new voice, also from what little I could see of his face, i'm not liking that either.


----------



## Amuro (Oct 1, 2009)

What the fuck he looks and sounds exactly like that guy lector had tortured in Hannibal, not impressed.


----------



## Bart (Oct 3, 2009)

Kyle Gallner will be a brilliant addition, as he is a brilliant actor in he's own right, and will be known by many Smallville fans


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 3, 2009)

It looks good, but we'll have to see the full movie before judging.


----------



## Para (Oct 4, 2009)

Will reserve my opinion until I see it but I will admit my initial reaction was somewhere along the lines of "FFFFFFFFFF"


----------



## illmatic (Feb 25, 2010)

A Nightmare on Elm Street (2010) Trailer 2
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pAmXtil8ESs[/YOUTUBE]
this


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 25, 2010)

It looks semi-decent, but Freddy's makeup looks horrible and his voice sounds even more horrible. 

Maybe it will be okay.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Feb 25, 2010)

It looks very promising I'll have ta see it come April. As Springwoods children
enter the realm of THE DREAM WALKER. Muhahahahahahaha


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 25, 2010)

I'm going to wait for the DVD, personally. Unless something comes up and I can see it for free.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 25, 2010)

Meh, it looks like it's trying too hard to be the original. Never a good sign.

For a remake to work, it needs to take what people liked about the original, expand, add and feel like a whole new experience.

I don't get the logic for some of these remakes. The original Texas chainsaw Massacre was praised for being raw and rough. So they make the remake overly slick?

"Friday the 13th" screwed up on a few big no no's(the final scare was freaking retarded), and Halloween resorted to gore, not suspense.

In a way, this one looks like the original except with more polished special effects......Which imo, makes them less impressive. CGI has really ruined the mystery of cinema. 

I also don't like the acting based on the trailers. It seems too miscast. Everyone looks way too old(even moreso than the original!) and bland........I usually like the guy who plays Freddy......but something about him seems off......I dunno, maybe I'm being too harsh. 

At the absolute worst, it cant be any worse than the Prom Night remake.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Feb 25, 2010)

Martial Never remind any of us about The Prom Night Remake we don't need to have waking nightmares.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 25, 2010)

I'm with you, Martial. Movie is going to bastardize the series.


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 25, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> I also don't like the acting based on the trailers.



This is my problem right here. The acting in this thing seems like it will be painful to watch. It really does. I'll still probably see it because I'm a Freddy fan, but I'm not expecting much.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 25, 2010)

lol, this remake has one thing going for it: The sequels were often utter shit. 

I mean, 1 and 3 were awesome. Freddy Vs Jason and New Nightmare were pretty cool too......5 and 2 were mediocre..........4 and especially 6 were shit.

Plus, remaking Nightmare isn't as daft as remaking Halloween.

The original film was spooky and suspense driven, which was what shocked everyone.....the remake was just torture porn. I cant believe a so called fan, Rob Zombie, did that.

A Nightmare remake just needs to have balls and lots of imagination....I'm presuming it's an R rated movie, so it will have some balls......but imagination? So far, besides the prologue(which, imo, is never a good thing to use in a movie....Better to leave that to the imagination....Haven't "Jason Goes to Hell" and "Freddy's Dead" tought them anything?), there is nothing new here.

If I were to do a remake of it, I would be the first to make Freddy an actual child murderer. My main problem with the original was that besides the main gal(and depp, sorta), no one acted like real teens. I mean, one girl was 15 years old(looked 20-something), and was both a devout Catholic AND sexually active....The hell? 

I'd actually cast real kids, maybe even young teens, and have them act like real kids. After all, Freddy is a child murderer and I don't think in all the movies he did, did he actually kill any children. Wouldn't that raise the stakes a lot more? Wouldn't that be more freaky and daring?

If they did that, I'd be interested in this. While I'm for casting Rorschach as Freddy, he looks like he's trying to be more-or-less, a boring version of Robert England.

He will be another "Best replacement, but not the original" person, along with Takashi Kitano replaceing the late Shintaro Katsu as Zatoichi, or Sean Bean replacing Rutger Hauer in The Hitcher. 

I mean, Heath Ledger was awesome as Joker because he didn't try to be a wannabe Jack Nicholson. To be fair, maybe the trailers are misleading me.........

In the long run, remaking "A nightmare on elm street" isn't the worst idea out there...as you can do more with it. Unlike "Friday the 13th" and "Halloween", you have to accept that this has to happen eventually.

Up until now, Robert England was Freddy Krueger and he's getting old........but dammit, why can't they put some effort into it....Or if there was any effort, why do the trailers not show it? Ugh.

But for now, I must worry about "The Crazies" remake......Oi, I didn't even like the original, and this one looks like its ripping off "28 Days Later", a movie Im beginning to hate simply for its crappy legacy.....


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 26, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> My main problem with the original was that besides the main gal(and depp, sorta), no one acted like real teens. I mean, one girl was 15 years old(looked 20-something), and was both a devout Catholic AND sexually active....The hell?



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=609GY6-QDSg[/YOUTUBE]


Hmm, just noticed.

Original: "Please God."

"This... is God."


Remake: "God."

"No. Only me."


----------



## Starstalker (Feb 26, 2010)

This is not gonna suck, BUT I can see the major hole in the storyline. Kruger never tried to defend himself for his crimes, he had no regrets and he most certainly never said something like ''What do you think I did? I didn't do anything.'' blablablablabla BULLSHIT


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 26, 2010)

Starstalker said:


> This is not gonna suck, BUT I can see the major hole in the storyline. Kruger never tried to defend himself for his crimes, he had no regrets and he most certainly never said something like ''What do you think I did? I didn't do anything.'' blablablablabla BULLSHIT



i think freddy would plead with the people who were trying to kill him. we never knew exactly how it happened.


----------



## Starstalker (Feb 26, 2010)

~Gesy~ said:


> i think freddy would plead with the people who were trying to kill him. we never knew exactly how it happened.



We do...it was shown in Freddy vs Jason.
He never plead...he didn't even tried too hard to escape.


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 26, 2010)

Starstalker said:


> We do...it was shown in Freddy vs Jason.
> He never plead...he didn't even tried too hard to escape.



You sure that wasn't Freddy's Dead?


----------



## Starstalker (Feb 26, 2010)

Narcissus said:


> You sure that wasn't Freddy's Dead?



No...100% Freddy vs Jason...saw it a couple of times.

That scene is at the very beginning.


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 26, 2010)

Starstalker said:


> No...100% Freddy vs Jason...saw it a couple of times.
> 
> That scene is at the very beginning.



Hn.

I has been a wile since I've seen the beginning of the movie. Every time I see it on TV it's always from the middle or so.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 26, 2010)

Narcissus said:


> Hn.
> 
> I has been a wile since I've seen the beginning of the movie. Every time I see it on TV it's always from the middle or so.



lol same here. and it doesn't even come on tv anymore.

anyway in a remake you're allowed to make "minor" changes.


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 26, 2010)

Well, it comes on SyFy every now and then.

As for the change, they did say they are trying to change Freddy's personality for the remake, such as removing his humor and whatnot. This is probably another one of their changes.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 26, 2010)

I thought F Vs J opened with Freddy about to kill some girl. I don't remember any scene of him getting killed.

In "Freddy's Dead", I do remember it shows that quite clearly, as those stupid demon heads are flying around.


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 26, 2010)

i actually like how this looks

granted its been a long time since ive seen the original, but nothing really seems wrong with it


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 26, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> I thought F Vs J opened with Freddy about to kill some girl. I don't remember any scene of him getting killed.
> 
> In "Freddy's Dead", I do remember it shows that quite clearly, as those stupid demon heads are flying around.



That was what I though as well. It's just been a while since I've seen the opening of FvJ and since I've seen Freddy's Dead at all.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 27, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> It looks semi-decent, but Freddy's makeup looks horrible and his voice sounds even more horrible.
> 
> Maybe it will be okay.



Disagree, I think the face looks ugly and deformed = good. On top of that the voice is dark and scary, love it


----------



## Eunectes (Feb 27, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> I thought F Vs J opened with Freddy about to kill some girl. I don't remember any scene of him getting killed.
> 
> In "Freddy's Dead", I do remember it shows that quite clearly, as those stupid demon heads are flying around.


[YOUTUBE]u386qOTnhdA[/YOUTUBE]
Freddy gets killed.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 27, 2010)

Apparently its crap, you can kind of tell. But I really like the idea of them being kids around 13/14, then it sould actually be quite daring.



> But for now, I must worry about "The Crazies" remake......Oi, I didn't even like the original, and this one looks like its ripping off "28 Days Later", a movie Im beginning to hate simply for its crappy legacy.....



What crappy legacy? 28 Days later was a fantastic movie, blame Hollywood.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 27, 2010)

28 days kicked ass, 28 weeks sucked ass.


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 27, 2010)

Eunectes said:


> [YOUTUBE]u386qOTnhdA[/YOUTUBE]
> Freddy gets killed.



It's been a long time since I saw Freddy's Dead, but I thught that he was tied down to a chair in the scene where the dream demons offered him the deal. Wouldn't this contradict that movie then? 

Bah, I'm probably looking too much into things. You were right about the scene, though.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 27, 2010)

I thought he was burned to death by the families of the kids he killed. Yeah haven't see nightmare on elm street in forever


----------



## Eunectes (Feb 27, 2010)

Narcissus said:


> It's been a long time since I saw Freddy's Dead, but I thught that he was tied down to a chair in the scene where the dream demons offered him the deal. Wouldn't this contradict that movie then?
> 
> Bah, I'm probably looking too much into things. You were right about the scene, though.


[YOUTUBE]k98ino1w3YI[/YOUTUBE]
8:40.
He isn,t tied up.
It just like the first movie they follow and burn him alive in the boiler room.


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 27, 2010)

Yup, you were right. They are pretty much the same.


----------



## Eunectes (Feb 27, 2010)

Narcissus said:


> Yup, you were right. They are pretty much the same.


The new remake seems to change the origin story into Freddy getting chased into the boiler room instead of being followed unnoticed.
I like the old way beter.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Feb 27, 2010)

Eunectes said:


> The new remake seems to change the origin story into Freddy getting chased into the boiler room instead of being followed unnoticed.
> I like the old way beter.



As do I to be honest


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 27, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Apparently its crap, you can kind of tell. But I really like the idea of them being kids around 13/14, then it sould actually be quite daring.
> 
> 
> 
> What crappy legacy? 28 Days later was a fantastic movie, blame Hollywood.



It is a good movie. I just have gotten so freaking tired of the "running zombies" gimmick it made popular. It made no sense in "Dawn of the Dead", probably helped ruin "I am Legend", and I'm not even going to all those direct-to-DVD shitfest zombie films.

As I said, it's legacy is sucky...

Hmmm, interesting thought, I'd actually respect it if it turned out Freddy WAS innocent. He's killing the kids anyway as revenge for being wrongfully murdered.

I'm not expecting it, but at least that would show that the movie is trying to be fresh.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Feb 27, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> It is a good movie. I just have gotten so freaking tired of the "running zombies" gimmick it made popular. It made no sense in "Dawn of the Dead", probably *helped ruin "I am Legend*", and I'm not even going to all those direct-to-DVD shitfest zombie films.
> 
> As I said, it's legacy is sucky...
> 
> ...



I still don't understand how the creatures in I am Legend went from Vampires to Zombies when they transitioned it from book to movie...


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 27, 2010)

Because running zombies are more bankable, although they still have some vampire traits.

It should be noted I wouldnt have minded it as much if they didnt use CGI for them.


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 27, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> Hmmm, interesting thought, I'd actually respect it if it turned out Freddy WAS innocent. He's killing the kids anyway as revenge for being wrongfully murdered.
> 
> I'm not expecting it, but at least that would show that the movie is trying to be fresh.



If they did that, I would also respect it more, because it would indeed be a very interesting tangent to go on.


----------



## Purge (Feb 27, 2010)

I have faith in Rorshach. I hope he'll provide a new Freddy that we can all fear.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 27, 2010)

In the I am Legend book they were vampires and they could run after Neville, so thats one film that has nothing to do with 28 days later's legacy. In anycase that movie lost any chance of being good when Will Smith was casted.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 27, 2010)

Yes because Will Smith is a bad actor...wait...


----------



## Emperor Joker (Feb 27, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Yes because Will Smith is a bad actor...wait...



I wouldn't say he was a bad actor, but casting him in I Am Legend was a mistake in a movie filled with them.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 27, 2010)

I think Will Smith is a good actor, but the problem with his movies is that because he's in them, the studios dominate the projects.

There is a good movie within "I am Robot", "I am Legend" and "Hancock", but clearly the original vision was brought down with dumb action.


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 27, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> "I am Robot"



I think you mean I, Robot.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 27, 2010)

I liked both I, Robot and I am Legend. No they aren't the books but they are fun to watch. Hancock was meh.


----------



## Tomasso (Feb 28, 2010)

It'll probably suck.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 28, 2010)

Narcissus said:


> I think you mean I, Robot.



My bad.

For the record, personally, I enjoy all 3 films moderately.....They just feel like popcorn studio output.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Mar 3, 2010)

Not very wowed by the trailer but I'll still end up watching this, it piques my curiosity enough.



MartialHorror said:


> lol, this remake has one thing going for it: The sequels were often utter shit.
> 
> I mean, 1 and 3 were awesome. Freddy Vs Jason and New Nightmare were pretty cool too......5 and 2 were mediocre..........4 and especially 6 were shit.



I have fond memories of part 2, only because of the opening and ending scenes with the bus.



Starstalker said:


> This is not gonna suck, BUT I can see the major hole in the storyline. Kruger never tried to defend himself for his crimes, he had no regrets and he most certainly never said something like ''What do you think I did? I didn't do anything.'' blablablablabla BULLSHIT



He tried to rationalize his actions to try to look innocent, in the Freddy vs Jason vs Ash Dream Warriors comic series, when he was cornered and powerless. 



crazymtf said:


> 28 days kicked ass, 28 weeks sucked ass.



Weeks had several memorable parts, too bad the entire plot was full of stupidity.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 3, 2010)

You know what I would really like? If they make Freddy legally insane. Then when he's cornered by the parents, it will be like "M", when Peter Lorre's character argues that: "I'm Insane, what's your excuse?"

Just to make it more ballsy......Still would think it would be more interesting if he's innocent......But once again, I doubt the movie will be anything but a more SFX laden, bloodier clone.

I liked the 2nd trailer a bit more than the first one though.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 3, 2010)

Meh it could still be good, I rather like the Friday the 13th remake...though maybe that's because we got we wanted out of it. The more people mention it I do really hope they go a different dirrection with Freddy this wether making him innocent or as Martial said legally insane would be good choices.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 3, 2010)

I am Robot.  That's a good movie title for a Will Smith movie combo sequel (when Hollywood gets so desperate for ideas they start combining movies).

I always liked Elm Street more than Friday the 13th.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 3, 2010)

looks good but they should have kept robert englund


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 3, 2010)

They did the reboot because he was getting too old and they wanted a younger Freddy for the new series of films.


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 3, 2010)

The only thing about making him innocent would be, "who is really responsible for the child murders?" Someone would still have to be attacking children to make the parents take action, of course.

Then there would also be the question of why Freddy would use his glove in the dream world, assuming he is innocent.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 4, 2010)

am i the only one who wondered why freddy only had one glove?


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 4, 2010)

If memory serves, sometimes he has one glove......sometimes he has two.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 4, 2010)

He also had a glove with nails on the fingers, when you form a fist.

But the clawed glove was supposedly his favourite to use.


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 4, 2010)

A good choice.

The clawed one is my personal favorite too.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Mar 4, 2010)

Clawed glove is something they should never mess with.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 4, 2010)

> I always liked Elm Street more than Friday the 13th.



Thats because Elm Street was one of the more inventive horror movies, Friday the 13 is your typical slasher movie. Unfortunately as the films have gone on they decided to go the more gory route rather than playing on fear like the original.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 5, 2010)

Not to mention, Freddy is a hilarious antagonist.

WELCOME TO PRIME TIME, BITCH!


----------



## Eunectes (Mar 5, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Thats because Elm Street was one of the more inventive horror movies, Friday the 13 is your typical slasher movie. Unfortunately as the films have gone on they decided to go the more gory route rather than playing on fear like the original.


Not realy there wasn,t as much gore in the 6th movie as the original.
Also the original had much more gore then the first Friday the 13th.
Glen's death has more blood then any Friday the 13th death scene i can remember.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 5, 2010)

I hope they keep Freddy's infamous one-liners.


----------



## Eunectes (Mar 5, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I hope they keep Freddy's infamous one-liners.


I am going to miss Robert Englund deliveringen them through


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 5, 2010)

Now we get that short guy's Bale Batman voice delivering them in an uncharismatic fashion.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 5, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I hope they keep Freddy's infamous one-liners.



missing the part when his tongue came out the phone:ho


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 5, 2010)

~Gesy~ said:


> missing the part when his tongue came out the phone:ho


 Now that's classic. pek


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 5, 2010)

> Not realy there wasn,t as much gore in the 6th movie as the original.
> Also the original had much more gore then the first Friday the 13th.
> Glen's death has more blood then any Friday the 13th death scene i can remember



I mean gore in a different way, Friday the 13 involves an axe and someones head and thats it. In Elm street the deaths are gory but they're freaky too, especially Tina's death, its an explosion of fear and reality mixing. Something Freddie went away from and become some cartoony moron with his tongue going everywhere.


----------



## Eunectes (Mar 5, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> I mean gore in a different way, Friday the 13 involves an axe and someones head and thats it. In Elm street the deaths are gory but they're freaky too, especially Tina's death, its an explosion of fear and reality mixing. Something Freddie went away from and become some cartoony moron with his tongue going everywhere.


I always thought that Freddy was a bit cartoony even in the first one.
The only Freddy that i thought was scary was the one in New Nightmare.


----------



## On and On (Mar 5, 2010)

Barry the Chopper > Freddy


----------



## FitzChivalry (Mar 5, 2010)

I'm anticipating this. Freddy's been my favorite slasher dude along with Michael Myers. The voice has been subject to debate, but I don't think it'll detract many slasher fans.

Wonder which one of these kids is the next Johnny Depp.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 5, 2010)

9Tail-Hokage said:


> I'm anticipating this. Freddy's been my favorite slasher dude along with Michael Myers. The voice has been subject to debate, but I don't think it'll detract many slasher fans.
> 
> Wonder which one of these kids is the next Johnny Depp.



lol the bed death was probably the best kill in the first movie.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 5, 2010)

When he gets sucked into the bed and 500,000 gallons of blood shoot out all over the place?


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 5, 2010)

I prefer Friday the 13th because I find it to be creepier. Plus, for its time, Friday the 13th was cutting edge with its gore(although Mario Bava's "Bay of Blood" was gorier, and came out a few years earlier, but it flopped)......."Nightmare" did top it, but it also came out later when they were able to do more with it.

My problem with "Nightmare" tends to be the acting and oddball characterizations. My issues with "Friday" tend to be some plot holes and the big reveal is kind of a cheat, but those holes can be filled with the Crystal lake folklore, even though it's still technically a hole.

While we're on slashers, my problem with Halloween is some pathetic continuity characters, weak acting by the supporting cast, and bland characters.


----------



## Chee (Mar 5, 2010)

Not gonna see this.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 5, 2010)

Definitely going to see this. Hopefully it'll be great, too.

I have very, very low expectations of course.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 5, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Definitely going to see this. Hopefully it'll be great, too.
> 
> I have very, very low expectations of course.



yeah i'm sort of a horror movie fan. which is why i seen the new friday the 13th movie and most of the saw movies (no matter how bad i heard they were)


this movie doesn't look like it will be as bad though. i like how hard the teenagers are trying to stay awake.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 5, 2010)

I'll be happy if its a 2.5/4 star quality.......Bay-remakes are the best kind.....Not that that's a good thing.


----------



## illmatic (Apr 14, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gRbX7hkFXow&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 14, 2010)

Friday the 13 is groundbreaking in that it was the blueprint for 2d characters that act like target practice for the main character.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 14, 2010)

The more I see the more I fear. I don't think this movie will be any good.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 14, 2010)

The clip didn't fill me with hope


----------



## London (Apr 14, 2010)

This movie looks horrible.  lol They probably killed freddy for wearing that sweater lol.  But i don't think this movie will be better than the originals


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 14, 2010)

dreaming while you're awake huh?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 14, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Friday the 13 is groundbreaking in that it was the blueprint for 2d characters that act like target practice for the main character.



That's the only reason people go to see Friday the 13th movies anymore to see dumbass teenagers who drink, smoke and have sex get butchered like cattle.

It's the reason why I liked the remake, it gave us what we wanted.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 14, 2010)

~Gesy~ said:


> dreaming while you're awake huh?



That's like perfect for freedy, sucks for them


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 14, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> That's like perfect for freedy, sucks for them



Freddy: You're awake, but I can stil get you! hahaha


----------



## Extasee (Apr 14, 2010)

It's a shame that Freddy's gonna be played by somebody different.


----------



## Wet Love (Apr 14, 2010)

I'm going to check this out.  Just because i have always been a big freddy fan.  But i'm not expecting much from it though.


----------



## Old Sand Shinobi (Apr 14, 2010)

Every Elm Street movie that I liked (1, 3, and New Nightmare) had two things in common: Heather Langenkamp starring, and Wes Craven involved in some capacity.

This one has neither, therefore I have no expectations of it.

But I'm still gonna see it. 



> I prefer Friday the 13th because I find it to be creepier.



Not me - F13 movies may be gorier in the main, but they're pretty much straight stalk-and-kill with all the subtlety of, well, a machete. The only F13 I have any respect for is #2, and that's mostly for Ginny being such an awesome Final Girl. The Nightmare movies on the other hand - _when they're done right_ - are profoundly unsettling on several levels. Maybe it's because I've spent so much time studying psychology, but after I've watched the original "Nightmare" or "New Nightmare" (the two that were definitely done right) I always find myself thinking about them for a while afterward, whereas an F13 finishes (or one of the lesser Nightmares, like 4, 5, or 6) and that's it...I'm done with it.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 14, 2010)

Zombie Puff said:


> It's a shame that Freddy's gonna be played by somebody different.



Maybe so but he's a great actor so don't worry to much.


----------



## Trism (Apr 15, 2010)

I seriously doubt this movie will work. So far I have yet to enjoy the remakes. But I'm still going to give this one a chance out of fairness, because I did the same for the others.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 15, 2010)

Zombie Puff said:


> It's a shame that Freddy's gonna be played by somebody different.



Robert englund is like 60 years old.  do you want to freddy to soon be someone walking with a cane?


----------



## Furious George (Apr 15, 2010)

Michael Bay is making this. 

Its not a question of "will this be good or bad".This movie is going to suck hard and furiously. We just don't know if it will be to the extent that it actually turns out to be entertainingly bad.


----------



## ILoveMilesEdgeworth (Apr 25, 2010)

I can't wait to see this! It looks good except I really hate Freddy's new face.  It's nowhere near as scary as the old one!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 26, 2010)

More I see = worse this gets.

I know it's omgRorschack/Guerrero and all, but all of his lines so far are TDK Batman level.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 26, 2010)

victim: oh my god
freddy: no..just me

or

freddy: why are you screaming? i haven't even cut you yet.

atleast freddy talk unlike some guy i know who who wears a hockey mask and carries a machete.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 26, 2010)

Cyckness said:


> Michael Bay is making this.
> 
> Its not a question of "will this be good or bad".This movie is going to suck hard and furiously. We just don't know if it will be to the extent that it actually turns out to be entertainingly bad.



Chainsaw massacre wasn't to bad. And I enjoyed Friday the 13th. well I just wanna see freedy kill people


----------



## Gabe (Apr 26, 2010)

hope the movie is good but without robert englund it will be weird


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Apr 27, 2010)

I'll let you guys know what I think of the film after I get back from the screening of A Nightmare on Elm Street at the Alamo Drafthouse South Wednesday Evening.

Don't ask for spoilers cause I won't type any


----------



## illmatic (Apr 29, 2010)

> As the "Nightmare" remake's dour, sleep-deprived teens attempt to fend off the worst and keep their throats intact, the movie settles for less and less, though occasionally you get an image to remember. The last 10 seconds, for example, bring the gore and gallons plus a certain precision missing from the previous hour and a half. I've seen far worse horror remakes, but let's not grade on too much of a curve: This "Nightmare" offers dutifully grinding thrills of a routine sort.




2 stars


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Apr 29, 2010)

Morning Guys Heres the cliff note version of my review for PD Remake of A Nightmare on Elm Street

What was Good

- The Atmosphere of the Dream World and The Dream World itself is everything I had hoped it could be
- The Teens in the film didn't feel like those 1 Dimensional Teens from Twilight
- The New Freddie rocks

What Didn't

- I didn't care much for the score
- While they expanded on some things from The Original Film by Craven and tried
to run in a different direction with the material it wasn't so much a blow for blow
remake like that piece of shit Omen Film was oh god was that film Bad. I would
really have like this to have been a much longer film with a little more "Meat" to
the story but oh well.

Rating

3.5 / 5


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 29, 2010)

Watching it tomorrow!


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 30, 2010)

So I thought was decent. I enjoyed it as a horror movie, felt could of been better, especially pacing but I had a fun time watching it.


----------



## PinkBeatz (Apr 30, 2010)

I want to go see that! I watched a few of the old ones but I want to see the modernized one since most likely it'll be more thriller and scarier 8D


----------



## ILoveMilesEdgeworth (May 1, 2010)

Saw it yesterday and it was pretty good. I loved Freddy, he was great, but the other characters were... meh.  Freddy's new face still bothers me, it might be more realistic but it's nowhere near as scary looking. 
All in all, the movie was good but not great.

I'd give it 3.5/5.


----------



## Levithian (May 1, 2010)

Without Robert, as Freddy it just wont be the same. Its going to try to be trendy and thats going to suck, but I could be wrong. I am going to give it a chance though.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 1, 2010)

Review is in sig. I actually liked it.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 1, 2010)

so was freddy wrongfully accused?


----------



## crazymtf (May 2, 2010)

Looked that way till the very end where they show pics of Nancy either naked or getting fucked by him, we never see it. So no Freddy's a child molesting sick fuck.


----------



## Rukia (May 2, 2010)

Naked pictures of Nancy.

Grown up Nancy wasn't the hottest chick in the world.  But I appreciate the fact that she was tall and thin.  Wish we had seen more during the bath scene.

Some kids came up to me when I was buying my ticket and asked if I would buy them tickets too.  They weren't willing to pay me an extra $20 as a service fee and there were no attractive chicks in their group.  So no dice!


----------



## Kabomacho (May 2, 2010)

I actually found that this didn't suck. Though I've never seen the original. And it did a nice job of making me reluctant to go to bed.


----------



## Narcissus (May 2, 2010)

My friends and I are planning to see this before we leave for the summer. At least some people have said it doesn't totally suck.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 2, 2010)

freddy isn't really supposed to talk to much.  It was in the later movies that he started talking and cracking wise.  I prefer the silent killer freddy myself.


----------



## crazymtf (May 2, 2010)

Freddy: What game do you wanna play? 
Nancy: Fuck You
Freddy: oh quick aren't we? 

LOL best scene in the movie.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 2, 2010)

Rukia said:


> Naked pictures of Nancy.
> 
> Grown up Nancy wasn't the hottest chick in the world.  But I appreciate the fact that she was tall and thin.  Wish we had seen more during the bath scene.
> 
> Some kids came up to me when I was buying my ticket and asked if I would buy them tickets too.  They weren't willing to pay me an extra $20 as a service fee and there were no attractive chicks in their group.  So no dice!


those kids

what they should have done was buy tickets to how to train your dragon then sneak into the nightmare theater.

thats what i did before i was old enough to watch R-rated are movies.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (May 2, 2010)

I'll still go watch this, it doesn't look like a total disaster as I feared.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 2, 2010)

> Roger Ebert of The Chicago Sun-Times gave the film 1 star out of 4, writing in his review, "I stared at A Nightmare on Elm Street with weary resignation. The movie consists of a series of teenagers who are introduced, haunted by nightmares and then slashed to death by Freddy. So what? Are we supposed to be scared? Is the sudden clanging chord supposed to evoke a fearful Pavlovian response?



lol i don't remember the original being that deep either .


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (May 2, 2010)

It also seems much less titastic than the Friday the 13th remake.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 2, 2010)

It is, as there are no tits at all.

Lol, it was odd that while Freddy is more oldschool in that you're supposed to fear him, he does occasionally have a one liner(Let me take a stab at it).

also, wtf was with the ending. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



The Mom's death was too cartoonish and looked fake, as if they had intended to shoot it in 3D. Furthermore, it was an obvious nod to the original films ending, but it sucked at it. Sort of like how the F13 remake fumbled with its ending as well.


----------



## Rukia (May 2, 2010)

The mom didn't really die.  Nancy dreamed her death.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 2, 2010)

the first one had that brooke shields look alike , naked titties, and it wasn't just superfluous either.  It added to the movie. 

And the redo of the freddy in the wall , the original looked much better (for it's time anyway, now the effect is kind of outdated, but the cgi doesn't look that great)


----------



## MartialHorror (May 2, 2010)

Rukia said:


> The mom didn't really die.  Nancy dreamed her death.



That depends.

In the original, the Mom technically dies twice(when Nancy finds her dissolving, and when Freddy grabs her at the very end). It's presumed that the ending was just a dream, but her Mom really did die based on the events of the sequels(I think in 3 it's stated he killed her).

In the remake, you can take it as a dream sequence or reality. Either way, because we know Freddy was brought into the real world and could've done it, or it was just a dream like the original.

Regardless, it wasn't very well executed. The Buildup was weak and the effect was cartoonish. It was just a typical tacked on horror ending. 

In the original, at least it was a very well executed scene with proper buildup(like the car looking like Freddy's sweater), and while the scene of Freddy grabbing her looks cheesy, it's also oddly effective.

Much like Jason jumping out for one final scare in the F13 remake, it just felt off.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (May 2, 2010)

The original car scene was CLASSIC to me. I wasn't really expecting this film to replicate something like that.


----------



## Toreno (May 2, 2010)

Saw it last night and there were so many people screaming during all the jumpers! 

I was cracking up at some of the parts and I though it was pretty ok.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 3, 2010)

Hmmmm, possible plot hole. Why did the dreams take place in a boiler room when Freddy didn't work or do anything in a boiler room(that we know about)?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 3, 2010)

So was this as bad as I expected it to be or what?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 3, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> Hmmmm, possible plot hole. Why did the dreams take place in a boiler room when Freddy didn't work or do anything in a boiler room(that we know about)?



i thought originally freddy was killed in a boiler room.  Boiler rooms in general can be scary as hell.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 3, 2010)

Except when Freddy is killed in the movie, theres nothing to suggest he was in the boiler room.

CrazyMoronX: Actually, it's pretty decent....at least compared to the other remakes, and I'd say it's better than most of the original films.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 3, 2010)

So Freddy isn't as piss-poor awful as he looks in the trailers?


----------



## Rukia (May 3, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> CrazyMoronX: Actually, it's pretty decent....at least compared to the other remakes, and I'd say it's better than most of the original films.


CMX, keep in mind that Martial has liked some questionable films in the past.  Speed Racer, Dragonball Evolution, etc.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 3, 2010)

Fair point. I've never seen Speed Racer, but assuming it's in the same league as Dragonball...


----------



## MartialHorror (May 3, 2010)

Crazy: No, he's actually pretty intense. He looks like a real burn victim this time around.

(and for the record, I didnt like DBE and hated Speed Racer. Rukia is just a troll).


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 3, 2010)

Rukia said:


> CMX, keep in mind that Martial has liked some questionable films in the past.  Speed Racer, Dragonball Evolution, etc.



I honestly don't understand why people hated Speed Racer so much, yes it was cheesy, but that's what the cartoon was as well, and the movie for the most part was trying to stay close to the source material.

So not feeling like looking through ten pages...how does New Freddy stack up to Old Freddy? is better...worse...bout the same?


----------



## Roy (May 3, 2010)

I didn't really like it. Freddy seemed fake and his voice was gay. the acting by the parents I felt were horrible, and the deaths seemed kinda fake.

Oh, and I was completely high while watching this.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 4, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> Crazy: No, he's actually pretty intense. He looks like a real burn victim this time around.
> 
> (and for the record, I didnt like DBE and hated Speed Racer. Rukia is just a troll).


 Thanks for the clarification. 

I think I'll watch this some time soon, but, unlike Roy, I got standards.


Roy said:


> I didn't really like it. Freddy seemed fake and his voice was gay. the acting by the parents I felt were horrible, and the deaths seemed kinda fake.
> 
> Oh, and I was completely high while watching this.


 :taichou


----------



## Rose (May 7, 2010)

I walked out of the theaters 15 minutes after the movie started. You can decide what that means.


----------



## Ennoea (May 7, 2010)

Its not utter shit but if you've seen the original then don't even bother. Fake Freddy, bad acting and above all crap deaths. Utterly Pointless.


----------



## kohanauzumaki12 (May 8, 2010)

i don't care how cheesy the original one is, u just can't remake a movie like that


----------



## Ina (May 8, 2010)

Not gonna watch it, the original one is my favorite horror movie, I don't wanna ruin that. 
And I only really liked part one, the rest was kinda meh.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (May 9, 2010)

Am I right to expect that no death from this film compares to the blood geyser one from the original?


----------



## Sanity Check (May 9, 2010)

Predictable and lame.


----------



## kohanauzumaki12 (May 9, 2010)

Ina said:


> Not gonna watch it, the original one is my favorite horror movie, I don't wanna ruin that.
> And I only really liked part one, the rest was kinda meh.



yeah i agree you just can't remake something like that


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 9, 2010)

Charcan said:


> Am I right to expect that no death from this film compares to the blood geyser one from the original?



No sadly. none of the deaths in this one are really all that creative either...I pretty much predicted what ways the characters were going to die 5 minutes before they did.


----------



## Narcissus (May 9, 2010)

I was surprised that A Nightmare on Elm Street wasn't utterly horrible. It's easily better than the other horror remakes, and I liked the idea of Freddy's possible innocence. Still not perfect, and no where near as good as the original, but nothing that was completely bad.


----------

